# price for drop ceiling ?



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm doing 900 sq feet of acoustical tile in Portland Maine I have never done it an am wondering what the going rate. and for that matter is there a web site or other source for Sq foot pricing?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

flat tile? Revealed edge? 2x2? 2x4? 8' high? 20'high? Open space? working over st piled up everywhere? Insulation? How much room to the deck from the grid?:shutup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

um...............

$50.00 bucks should cover it...but i'd go $60.00 just to cover your behind. Hopefully you won't get lowballed.


----------



## SES Constructio (Mar 1, 2008)

There are numerous factors that can affect how long it will take you like jason started to mention. Do you have the tools to do ceilings? A lazer to level everything? There are a number of tools for ceilings depending on the deck you will be screwing or shooting to, walls you are fastening the wall moulding to, etc. etc. etc. Give some more details to the questions asked and maybe we can help a little more but in the end you will need to determine how long it will take you to do and how much per hour you need to charge. Any chance you can do this one time and material?


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

I have all tools , Eight foot ceiling, in a finished basement and applying it straight to the joist, no insulation.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Labor Only;

.20 for tile and .35 for grid. (per sq. foot) Thats a little more than commercial rates for what you're doing. If it's revealed edge tile .25 a sq foot. If it's more the two rooms x2. JMHO!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

The edit button is giving me a problem so, the above I would consider "cost" add mark up accordingly.


----------



## Charlie Roseman (May 5, 2008)

Spammer Post - Content Removed.


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

It is two rooms how do i justify that? two different layouts?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

More wall angle. Two separate lay outs. It's only $600 in labor. How can you NOT justify it? Thats grid and tile!


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

sounds good! i figured it should take me 10 hours.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I unno...

I came up with about $900.00, with my standard sqft prices & assuming it is lay in NDF tile with a 2x4 grid with hanger wire hung from spade/hole saw drilled holes in the ceiling joists. That takes longer than just three wraps around a bar joist, & if it is any type of directional tile, that will take a little longer for someone who doesn't do it all the time.

Personally I would add for that extra time.

GL!


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Mud Master said:


> I unno...
> 
> I came up with about $900.00, with my standard sqft prices & assuming it is lay in NDF tile with a 2x4 grid with hanger wire hung from* spade/hole saw drilled holes in the ceiling joists.* That takes longer than just three wraps around a bar joist, & if it is any type of directional tile, that will take a little longer for someone who doesn't do it all the time.
> 
> ...


Why would you go to the trouble of doing that instead of just sinking acoustical lags into either the bottom or sides of the joists or up into the subfloor??


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

Bob Kovacs said:


> Why would you go to the trouble of doing that instead of just sinking acoustical lags into either the bottom or sides of the joists or up into the subfloor??


 Thats what i assumed i would do.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Bob Kovacs said:


> Why would you go to the trouble of doing that instead of just sinking acoustical lags into either the bottom or sides of the joists or up into the subfloor??


That isn't allowed here in Baltimore County, MD, or most of the surrounding counties on residential occupancies, unless it is concrete decking, and even then some inspectors want us to epoxy them in.

If it is allowed by all means do it, however I would recommend sides of the joists.

But that is still extra time he needs to include in his proposal, which was the original question. It is considerably less time that individual drilling, but it's still more time than what you get with standard commercial installation. If he goes by standard sqft price, he will lose money, because it isn't standard installation. That was my point


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't understand the reasoning, so they would have you compromise the integrity of the floor joist by drilling through it every 4' rather than use a fastener that was designed for hanging ceilings? Do they let you use the 90 deg. clips in wood?


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Jason W said:


> I can't understand the reasoning, so they would have you compromise the integrity of the floor joist by drilling through it every 4' rather than use a fastener that was designed for hanging ceilings? Do they let you use the 90 deg. clips in wood?


 
I never said it was a GOOD law, I just said it was a law. Maybe they have changed it, it's been a good 8-9 years since I did any residential besides my own home. I know when I did it we were not allowed to install any type of lag to secure our drop ceilings in the home, and we needed to have enough slack to wrap it around the joist & than wrap our hangers togeather 3 turns, and no splicing was allowed, which was never a big deal since we never had that much ceiling height that a normal 8-10' piece of 12 gauge wire couldn't get. Even today in commercial jobs, 90% of the time we have to epoxy ours when drilling into the concrete decking above.

I don't disagree with ya, I felt the same way back then, and like I said maybe they have changed the local code for residential I will check..but I was just going by what I had to do years back.


----------



## mgjkl4458 (Jan 16, 2008)

*900 sq.ft*



mike backman said:


> I'm doing 900 sq feet of acoustical tile in Portland Maine I have never done it an am wondering what the going rate. and for that matter is there a web site or other source for Sq foot pricing?


 if i do it it would be $2.75 SQ.FT to do job


----------



## bonnie0715 (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont know the price,sorry


----------



## bonnie0715 (Oct 10, 2008)

may be you can go to the store or serch on the internet.


----------

